# Dundonald Sunday 9th October 2016 10amish



## Farneyman (Jul 3, 2016)

Understand time and date wont suit all or interest many but who's up for it?

Waiting on confirmation for exact cost of golf on the day but imagine similar to this year although hopefully no temporary greens this time.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 3, 2016)

Up for this Fabian, Trotter more than likely as well.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 3, 2016)

Well if there was something the day before or day after......


----------



## Val (Jul 3, 2016)

Just a provisional for me and Jnr as its the day after I come back from holiday


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 3, 2016)

No Trotter for this, he is in Orlando.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 3, 2016)

It's a no for me. Sorry Fabian, it's the east of Scotland championship that day.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 3, 2016)

I would prefer somewhere else TBH , I must have shifted at least a ton of sand during my last 3 visits to Dundonald :rofl:


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 3, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			I would prefer somewhere else TBH , I must have shifted at least a ton of sand during my last 3 visits to Dundonald :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'm the same tbh Fabian.  Appreciate you (yet again), taking up the organiser's role, but I feel all Dundonald-ed out!


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 3, 2016)

Could be up for this, will keep an eye on how it pans out.


----------



## Val (Jul 3, 2016)

I'f never tire playing Dundonald, it's a smashing golf course


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 4, 2016)

Add me in Fabian, great course.:thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 4, 2016)

Yeah im a deffo.

You should make the deposits no refundable


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 4, 2016)

Would have loved to but hosting a few at Manchester that day.

Have a good one!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm a possible for this  Fabio, esp if there are no temps


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm interested depending on cost. Hopefully no temps but tbh the temps were better than some proper greens that I've seen.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 4, 2016)

Yes, in the hope that I do actually make it there this time.


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 4, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Would have loved to but hosting a few at Manchester that day.

Have a good one!
		
Click to expand...

oh bleeding hell, I'm playing in this &#128561;

I'll be the first to pull out sos Fabian &#128078;


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 4, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			oh bleeding hell, I'm playing in this &#128561;

I'll be the first to pull out sos Fabian &#128078;
		
Click to expand...

No refund for you then lol


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 4, 2016)

Ok folks. 

Got word back from the club and the green fee will be Â£45 (plus Â£5 sweep for the usual individual and Russian stableford) Tee booked from 10:00am.

For the 16 that played it last October, and the 32 this April, I'm sure you will agree it's good value for money.

I have originally booked 24 spaces (depending on interest this could increase or decrease) and it will be the normal process with a reserve list if required. Usual rules regarding deposits. If you need to withdraw within a month of playing and no reserve can be found there will be no refund. This hasn't happened...yet 

I will be looking for a deposit of _Â£25 by Monday 1st August_ with the remaining balance of _Â£25 due Thursday 1st September _. I know its a busy time of year for people but anyone wanting to pay the full amount (Â£50)at that time is welcome to do so and will be tracked on here. 

PayPal if possible. PM for payment details if required.

I WILL NOT PAY ANY DEPOSITS THAT ARE NOT IN ON TIME. NO PAY NO PLAY.

Provisional List/Interest Shown 

Farneyman
GreiginFife
SammmeBee
Val
Val Jnr
williamalex1
virtuocity
HankMarvin
HDID Kenny
patricks148
HowlingGale
Jimaroid
CalumMcK

I have added almost everyone who has replied to the thread. If you are 100% not interested let me know. 

Ta


----------



## Jungle (Jul 4, 2016)

Fabian, great value at Â£45. Count me in again.


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 6, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Yeah im a deffo.

You should make the deposits no refundable 

Click to expand...

Nobber!


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 13, 2016)

This is still on the go...anymore interest?

Provisional List/Interest Shown 

Farneyman
GreiginFife
SammmeBee
Val
Val Jnr
williamalex1
virtuocity
HankMarvin
HDID Kenny
patricks148
HowlingGale
Jimaroid
CalumMcK
Jungle
superhans


----------



## ger147 (Jul 14, 2016)

Put my name down please.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 14, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Put my name down please.
		
Click to expand...

OK, Ger147s forum name is rubbish :rofl:


----------



## ScottG (Jul 14, 2016)

As i am back playing and live in Ayrshire that would not be a problem for me. count me in.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 14, 2016)

Sorry I'm out.....


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 23, 2016)

Just a reminder ...

Farneyman
GreiginFife
Val
Val Jnr
williamalex1
virtuocity
HankMarvin
HDID Kenny
patricks148
HowlingGale
Jimaroid
CalumMcK
Jungle
superhans

Anyone else?

I will be looking for a deposit of Â£25 by Monday 1st August with the remaining balance of Â£25 due Thursday 1st September .

Usual PayPal account. PM for bank details or email address if required.

Set your Sky recorder for highlights of the Scottish ladies from Dundonald over the weekend to see the course and how nice its looking.


----------



## ger147 (Jul 24, 2016)

I threw my name into the ring earlier in the thread as did ScottG.


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 24, 2016)

Apologies ger147 and ScottG

Farneyman
GreiginFife
Val
Val Jnr
virtuocity
HankMarvin
HDID Kenny
patricks148
HowlingGale
Jimaroid
CalumMcK
Jungle
superhans
ger147
ScottG


----------



## super hans (Jul 25, 2016)

sorry Fabian, won't be able to make this so need to drop out


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 29, 2016)

No problems super hans

Farneyman
GreiginFife
Val
Val Jnr
virtuocity
HankMarvin
HDID Kenny
patricks148
HowlingGale
Jimaroid
CalumMcK
Jungle
ger147
ScottG

Reminder.
I will be looking for a deposit of Â£25 by Monday 1st August with the remaining balance of Â£25 due Thursday 1st September . I know its a busy time of year for people but anyone wanting to pay the full amount (Â£50)at that time is welcome to do so and will be tracked on here.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 29, 2016)

Will do over the weekend


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 29, 2016)

PM and full payment sent. Cheers Fabio.


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 30, 2016)

Farneyman Paid Â£50
GreiginFife
Val
Val Jnr
virtuocity
HankMarvin
HDID Kenny
patricks148
HowlingGale  Paid Â£50
Jimaroid
CalumMcK
Jungle
ger147
ScottG


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 30, 2016)

Deposit sent :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 30, 2016)

Farneyman Paid Â£50
GreiginFife
Val
Val Jnr
virtuocity
HankMarvin
HDID Kenny Paid Â£25
patricks148
HowlingGale Paid Â£50
Jimaroid
CalumMcK
Jungle
ger147
ScottG


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 1, 2016)

Farneyman Paid Â£50
GreiginFife
Val
Val Jnr
virtuocity
HankMarvin
HDID Kenny Paid Â£25
patricks148
HowlingGale Paid Â£50
Jimaroid Paid Â£50
CalumMcK
Jungle
ger147
ScottG

Anymore?


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 1, 2016)

CANCELLED

Due to a mix up with tee times this is now cancelled. 

Had requested tee times from 10 but the club had quoted me times from 9am which doesn't suit.

Sorry for any convenience and I will get refunds to those who have already paid.

Apologies again but it will teach me not to assume that the correct tee times requested are given and not times over an hour earlier.


----------



## ScottG (Aug 1, 2016)

No chance of re organising it?


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 1, 2016)

bugger... just booked and paid for the hotel


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 1, 2016)

ScottG said:



			No chance of re organising it?
		
Click to expand...

Not currently by me but if you keep an eye on the Arrange a Game section Im sure other games will come up.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Aug 3, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			CANCELLED

Due to a mix up with tee times this is now cancelled. 

Had requested tee times from 10 but the club had quoted me times from 9am which doesn't suit.

Sorry for any convenience and I will get refunds to those who have already paid.

Apologies again but it will teach me not to assume that the correct tee times requested are given and not times over an hour earlier.
		
Click to expand...

Fabian PM sent no reply yet, can you check your box is empty please.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 3, 2016)

Deleted some PM's if you want to retry.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 8, 2016)

All payments should now be refunded.

Sorry about delay.


----------

